# Stihl Splitting Tools



## Enano (Mar 15, 2016)

Could someone help with confirming part numbers for me? It seems that they have changed over the years from the older posts I've been going through.

I did get a confirmation from my Stihl dealer on the "ZS" tool 5910 007 2201.

However the AS tool (5910 007 2205) redirected to 5910 007 2222, and he want sure if additional inserts/collars/anything else are required to make it work with specific models, though he offered to call stihl and confirm. I figured I would look into on my own a bit more prior to asking him to do that.

Anyone have any input?

I know a tool can be made at home, I just prefer having the right tool.

With these tools is the whole heating/freezing thing still required for bearing replacement or does this solve that issue as well?

Appreciate any input.

edit: this is for a MS440. Bar oil is leaking where the two halves meet, was going to replace the case gasket and check out the other gaskets/seals/bearings while i'm in there.

Edit #2: I believe i've confirmed part numbers from a more recent thread, if someone could confirm that no additional inserts/collars or anything are required for the MS440. And I take it that I will still need to heat / freeze for the bearings if someone could confirm.


----------

